
Tesla says someone fired a bullet in Model S that caught on fire - IndrekR
https://electrek.co/2018/12/16/tesla-fire-bullet-battery/amp/
======
MiddleEndian
I look forward to another generation of action movies featuring exploding
cars.

~~~
danmg
Now the plots will just have to revolve around subtlety nicking the battery
and turning in to a giant bomb.

